# Problems with Time Warner Cable Remote - DESPERATE



## meth

Bump>>>


----------



## DangerMouse

clean the kid's peanut butter smear off the front and try new batteries... that might help...
there should be better range than that....i'm thinking real weak batteries....

DM


----------



## meth

Thanks for the reply - have tried new batteries, new remote, new box, nothing works. Two Time Warner cable techs couldnt figure it out either


----------



## Scuba_Dave

What else is in this room that is not in the other area where it works ?


----------



## meth

Thats just it, there is nothing else there that is strange. The regular TV remote works fine, just the cable remote is interfering. TWC blew me off by saying something in the TV is interfering with the frequency but that makes no logical sense, esepcially since prior to moving to this house I had the same set up and it worked fine. Other electronics in the room include a cordless phone and lights, thats it nothing else. I tried unplugging the phone but that didn't help


----------



## DangerMouse

seems then the only variable is the LCD TV... gotta be that then, since the thing works normally in other rooms in the house on other TVs. try moving the receiver as far away from the TV as you can with a longer cable? that might do it.

DM


----------



## jerryh3

Does the remote work properly with the TV off?


----------



## meth

yeah I thought of trying that next but its hung on the wall and I would have to pull it down and purchase new cables (HDMI) that are longer and see if that works. Guess thats the next step. I feel like the old days, everytime I need to change the channel I have to get up and walk over to the TV - defeats the purpose of the latest technology.


----------



## jerryh3

Before you try anything else put a piece of masking tape over the IR sensor of the cable box. Then try to use the remote normally.


----------



## meth

Thanks Jerry - I will try that. What does that do though? This is going to sound crazy - but the remote turns the box on properly then there is zero range for the first half hour or so and then it works 2-4 feet thereafter.


----------



## jerryh3

meth said:


> Thanks Jerry - I will try that. What does that do though? This is going to sound crazy - but the remote turns the box on properly then there is zero range for the first half hour or so and then it works 2-4 feet thereafter.


Some flat panel TVs can emit a lot of IR noise. This will interfere with some remotes. It is usually more pronounced when the TV is first turned on. The tape may decrease the sensitivity of the IR sensor of the cable box enough so that the TV will not interfere with the cable remote. It is a long shot, but you may just get lucky.


----------



## meth

I will try it tonight and see what happens - nothing to lose at this point. I will report back


----------



## meth

Well I tried the masking tape, unfortunately it had no effect. This is really starting to drive me crazy


----------



## meth

Well I tried the remote extender listed above as well as the masking tape idea and neither had any affect on the range of the remote. At this point I think my only option is to purchase longer HDMI cables and try moving the box further away - however I have the wires snaked through the wall and this is going to be a pain. Very frsutrating not to be able to enjoy the TV


----------



## oberkc

Before cutting drywall and changing HDMI wires, could you not move the box and connect with some temporary cables? Most TVs have front or side connections. Even if not HDMI, they can at least be used to confirm or deny that this is the problem before major surgery to the house is required. Also, I have heard sun can be a problem. I assume you have tried all these tests at night?


----------



## meth

yes I have tried these tests at night and I will try the cables via the side mounts to not disturb the walls. Thank you for your suggestions. I just did a search on CNET, apparantly this is a known issue that most have not resolved yet


----------



## oberkc

Perhaps less and costly would be trying a new universal remote control. I have found the harmonys and universal remotes to have a noticeably better signal. Of course you will need to be reasonably comfortable in programming these. I did not find it too difficult to understand.

Better yet may be a new remote with RF capability, which would include an IR bud or blaster you would place on the cable box, itself. I have found these to work beautifully. And, they don't require one to point the remote in any particular direction. 

I know it would be better to find and eliminate the root cause, but this sounds like it might not be practical or even possible. A new remote may simply be the least amount of pain. Perhaps you have a friend who has one that you can try out?


----------



## meth

good advice - I was thinking of buying a harmony remote to try and see how it works. Just need to make sure that they will take it back if it doesn't. I tried the remote extender listed above but that had no bearing


----------



## oberkc

I missed the part where you actually tried that extender. Sorry. Based on the description in the link, it is hard to imagine that device not working where another RF remote with extender/IR bud would. My equipment is all installed inside a closed cabinet, contolled by RF, 25' from the TV, so interference from a TV is eliminated. 

hopefully you have friend from whom you can borrow a harmony for test purposes. It would be a shame to spend money on one and have it fail to solve your problem. Yes, I suppose you could return it. Some harmonies have RF built-in, others do not. I am assuming you are going to try an IR-based unit to start.


----------

